# Used Aluminium Canoe



## Wrestler720 (Dec 21, 2007)

Does anyone know what a Used Aluminium Canoe would cost?


----------



## Dick Monson (Aug 12, 2002)

Check "Craigs List, used Aluminium Canoe"


----------

